# EGR question



## aussie_z31 (Feb 8, 2004)

Exhaust Gas Recirculation.

Not quite sure on which z31s around the world got this feature, but is it possible to run an 85 turbo with the feature disabled, or will it cook my engine from the inside out?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

cook it from the inside out? Do you mean your crankcase ventilation or do you mean the egr system- the egr system you can bypass, I already did that on mine. That runs into the intake plenum.You can block it off at the exhaust manifold. Dont block up your crankcase vents though!!! That is asking for huge amounts of trouble-eventually atleast........


----------



## aussie_z31 (Feb 8, 2004)

meant the actual egr that vents exhaust into plenum.

I was just thinking that since they lower the temperature in the cylinder, that without it things may get a little hot and damage may happen. 

just double checking before i block it, tis all.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, you should have no problems


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> yeah, you should have no problems


I agree!


----------

